# Method Combinations(Combo Study)



## pinoycuber (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey guys i have tested some combo's of the 3x3x3 methods.
Methods Used:
CFOP(Fririch)
ZBF2L/VH
MGLS(Makisumi-Garron Last Slot)


I know several people here have learned this methods but i have studied something to be combined. i am just newbie here not that good i can go sub-40 cause i dont memorize everything i just want to share what i have suceeded.

OK here it is the idea is from ErikJ i have watched him do his EJF2L+MGLS+PLL but now im gonna make it more effiecient(without video just explanation).
My study number 1 is about:
F2L(Normal Until last slot)+MGLS(With VH Insertion)+PLL

Here we solve the cube normaly in F2L.





But in MGLS One Corner Should be wrong, btw i wont tackle about whole MGLS idea here im explaining the insertion way of the wrong corner and correct edge.
Like this




in ZBF2L The Algorith would be

```
U2 L F' L' U L R' F2 R F L''
```
But if youll gonna do it in ZBF2L with right algo like this.

```
B' R' B U2 F B' R' F' B
```
You will skip the ELS + - o of MGLS now the cube would be in the situation of MGLS I and Im thats not effective but working.
now you could do your PLL.

Thats it Solved. ill explain further if you got some questions.

Here are the links 
ZBF2L importtant algos image is below please Scroll down.
For MGLS the CLS Algorithms.
For PLL


My combination:
1) F2L Complete but last slot would be wrong(I and IM Case of MGLS) and insert the pair with ZBF2L Algorithm.




2) Last F2L corner + LL corner orientation
3) PLL

P.S.
Just Shared my idea i dont know if its really good but i know it could give you se ideas?right.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't understand what you are doing different from normal MGLS. Could you describe your combination method like this:
MGLS:
1) F2L minus 1 pair
2) Last F2L edge + LL edge orientation
3) Last F2L corner + LL corner orientation
4) PLL

Your combination:
1) F2L minus 1 pair
2) ???
3) ???
4) PLL


----------



## pinoycuber (Feb 27, 2009)

Mine is 
1. F2L Minus 1 Pair
in this F2L you would do the complete F2L but you will put the last pair not correct i mean like this




but if you insert the last pair do the ZBF2L ConU1a 1-8 and ConU1b 1-8 depends on situation of insertion and edge places so the edge will be oriented now you will skip the edge orientation.
2. MGLS
Last F2L corner + LL corner orientation
3. PLL
Do the normal PLL as if.
in my combo you would not need the ELS + - and o case.

ill try to make a video later.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 27, 2009)

pinoycuber said:


> Mine is
> 1. F2L Minus 1 Pair
> in this F2L you would do the complete F2L but you will put the last pair not correct i mean like this
> 
> ...


So for step 2 you insert both the middle layer edge (while orienting all edges) and the 4th corner (could be inserted incorrect)
And for step 3 you orient the last 5 corners

I think that only changes the amount of algorithms like this:
Your step 2: More algs, because you need to permute the corner as well
Your step 3: Less algs, because 1 of the corners is already in a fixed position
What are the total ammount of algs for Step 2 + 3 MGLS and your Step 2+3?

Your steps have the disadvantage that step 2 requires more recognition (finding an extra corner while all the other pieces you care about are edges)
It has the advantage that recognition for step 3 might be better because you will already know the location of the F2L-corner (and very likely you will also know it's orientation after a little practice)


----------



## pinoycuber (Feb 27, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> pinoycuber said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is
> ...




Yes Step1 the last insertion the algorithms are not hard it doesnt reach 10 seconds it just take a look to recognize cause youll just recognize 8 cases depends on the situation my point is. whenever i reach the last slot btw im using both alghs and intiutive F2L so ill just put a wrong pair and then insert it with ZBF2L Algs so when i do it with ZBF2L i wont bother to do the ELS Algs and go direct to CLS I and Im i got an advantage ill just memorize MGLS-CLS Cases I and Im less memorization and better. 

Its because if i do everything + - and O Cases it would take 2 weeks for a normal person to learn it it was like 57 OLL's (over) but in this situation memorize 16 cases of ZBF2L and 16 cases of MGLS thats it. also ZBF2L isnt that hard cause it has just 16 algos algorithms are very easy it wont Go over 10 Moves  and MGLS less 15 moves so usually this can be done in speed cubing with good LOOK-AHEAD and memo.

Explanation of ZBF2L Algs u need imagine the corner piece and edge are wrongly paired but follow the algorithms it will help you 




About MGLS Algs youll just need this Page 
I and Im


----------



## pinoycuber (Mar 1, 2009)

updated with images.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 1, 2009)

Waste of moves.
You are just pairing the CO pair wrongly then applying regular MGLS. You waste moves and introduce an extra step.
You do realize that the algs for ELS and VHF2L are the same, right?


----------



## ErikJ (Mar 1, 2009)

fix bad edges petrus style. you don't have to learn any algs and it's lightning fast.


----------



## pinoycuber (Mar 2, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Waste of moves.
> You are just pairing the CO pair wrongly then applying regular MGLS. You waste moves and introduce an extra step.
> You do realize that the algs for ELS and VHF2L are the same, right?



nope i dont realize that they are the same i just want to tell everyone that they can skip the ELS and going direct to I and Im case case and PLL..thats all its not about VHF2L and ELS are the same...i know that MGLS got + - and o cases..



ErikJ said:


> fix bad edges petrus style. you don't have to learn any algs and it's lightning fast.



im leeeching the idea of petrus of how to fix bad edge..still leeching..


----------

